# Wimpy Horn



## Immolator (Aug 30, 2005)

I was driving down the road the other day and someone pulled out in front of me. It was the first time I've had to lay on my horn since I've got the truck. I was a little disappointed with the sound. It sounds a bit wimpy for a truck. Did this horn come from the Sentra? Does a Titan sound any more "manly"? I might have to replace it. Has anyone replaced theirs?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Immolator said:


> I was driving down the road the other day and someone pulled out in front of me. It was the first time I've had to lay on my horn since I've got the truck. I was a little disappointed with the sound. It sounds a bit wimpy for a truck. Did this horn come from the Sentra? Does a Titan sound any more "manly"? I might have to replace it. Has anyone replaced theirs?


I posted this a while back but had no responses; I hope you have better luck. I haven't done anything with mine yet, but as you can see from what I said in the post, I agree, the stock horn is WIMPY.

If you go with another horn, please post what you do and how you like it (I'll do the same).


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I want to try the titan horn too... I'll have to see if I can find one at a yard.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

There was a lengthy thread on this topic on one of the forums. It may have been TUNSF. Go there and do a search on horns and you should find a lot of information.

OkieScot





Immolator said:


> I was driving down the road the other day and someone pulled out in front of me. It was the first time I've had to lay on my horn since I've got the truck. I was a little disappointed with the sound. It sounds a bit wimpy for a truck. Did this horn come from the Sentra? Does a Titan sound any more "manly"? I might have to replace it. Has anyone replaced theirs?


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

I find that the horn is definitely wimpy sounding, but I am usually hearing it from inside the truck. Stand in front of the grille and have somebody else blow the horn at you or trigger the Panic on your fob. It sounds juuuust a little bit stronger when you are on the receiving end . . .  

Still, louder is better I always say, so if somebody has found a really good replacement I'd like to hear about it too. I had a set of Hella air horns (with the three red plastic trumpets) on an old car and they were quieter than the horns on my wife's Honda.


----------



## matt80539 (Oct 17, 2005)

I took a run up to harbor freight tools and picked up their dual air horn/ compressor kit and added it onto the stock set up. It says 18 on the web site but only cost me 13 in the store. Air Horns . They are rated at 135 Decibles, and I do believe it. 2 trumpets, and the compressor, then you just need some wire and wa-la. It sounds more like a truck. I have it wired so I hit the horn and all 3 blast (stock and 2 trumpets). I like it.....


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

matt80539 said:


> I took a run up to harbor freight tools and picked up their dual air horn/ compressor kit and added it onto the stock set up. It says 18 on the web site but only cost me 13 in the store. Air Horns . They are rated at 135 Decibles, and I do believe it. 2 trumpets, and the compressor, then you just need some wire and wa-la. It sounds more like a truck. I have it wired so I hit the horn and all 3 blast (stock and 2 trumpets). I like it.....


That's the same horn I had in my Tracker. I liked it. I think with mine I was supposed to oil the compressor every now & then, so when I did an oil change, I would take the tube off the compressor and put a couple of drops down the pipe. Where did you mount them and what direction are they facing?


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

also , can you wire them so when you hit the lock button on the car it doesnt use those but only the stock horns ? but when you hit the panic it uses all of them ? the people in my apartment complex don't like me as it is cause they complain if a mouse farts at 3am and i have my tv on they bitch so i don't need anymore complaints


----------



## linkin620 (Dec 17, 2005)

Rottdog said:


> the people in my apartment complex don't like me as it is cause they complain if a mouse farts at 3am and i have my tv on they bitch


hahahaha that is funny. i piss my neighbors off with my horn...since the whole firefighting thing i have an electric siren (i know its *******) and it has an airhorn on it too so hahaha i dont like them anyway, their dogs bark all the time...


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I am still wanting to get the Stebel TM 80 Magnum series 
horn. It can be viewed and heard at www.stebel.it. They have a full line of electic and air horns.


This website gives you the chance to hear several different
horns without having to keep changing to different websites.

OkieScot


----------



## matt80539 (Oct 17, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> That's the same horn I had in my Tracker. I liked it. I think with mine I was supposed to oil the compressor every now & then, so when I did an oil change, I would take the tube off the compressor and put a couple of drops down the pipe. Where did you mount them and what direction are they facing?


I mounted them on the driver side under the beside the stock air box, and the second a little farther back but in the same place. They are both facing forward and down slightly. The compressor is mounted farther down below the horns. If I get time tomorrow i will snap a picture of the install.



Rottdog said:


> also , can you wire them so when you hit the lock button on the car it doesnt use those but only the stock horns ? but when you hit the panic it uses all of them ? the people in my apartment complex don't like me as it is cause they complain if a mouse farts at 3am and i have my tv on they bitch so i don't need anymore complaints


There is probably a way, but I honestly wouldn't know how (at least I am truthful...lol). I have an 05 SE without any electronic options...so I dont have remote start or anything. You would have to do some wire splicing in the module that controls the remote locking system. Sorry I couldn't be any more help


----------



## B R (Apr 3, 2003)

I got tired of having a useless horn too. So I bought this cool airhorn off Ebay. It's a one piece unit, compressor & horns all together, so there's no air lines to run, & it's very compact. It's actually marketed as being suitable for a motorcycle. I mounted it to the middle vertical support that runs in front of the radiator. Now people can hear my displeasure!


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

The horn does indeed sound wimpy, however most single horn systems do. As another posted, the stock horn is plenty loud - it just doesn't bark with any authority. In the past, I've simply added a second horn. 2 horn systems consist of a low tone plus a high tone horn. As soon as I determine which tone the stock horn is, I'll add a 2nd of the opposing tone & all will sound better.


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

On my '06 I see two horns down under where the air intake is. On the '05, do you just have one there?


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep, just one horn on my 05 Frontier King Cab 4X2 SE


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Argo73 said:


> On my '06 I see two horns down under where the air intake is. On the '05, do you just have one there?


Could you or one of the '06 guys please post the part number(s) for the horns??


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Argo73.

So how does the two horn set up sound? This could be an
easy fix for our '05's if it would mean just adding one factory horn to our trucks.

OkieScot





QUOTE=Argo73]On my '06 I see two horns down under where the air intake is. On the '05, do you just have one there?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

Gerald said:


> Argo73.
> 
> So how does the two horn set up sound? This could be an
> easy fix for our '05's if it would mean just adding one factory horn to our trucks.
> ...


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Argo73,

Thank you for your time and work on this. the single horn is not very loud at all. As you would expect it has a monotone sound. It sounds more like some of the motorcycle horns I have had in the past.

Definitely not an attention getter.

OkieScot






Argo73 said:


> Gerald said:
> 
> 
> > Argo73.
> ...


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

[/IMG]

This is a shot looking straight down at the horns. The one on the left has a grill cover on it while the right side one doesn't. It's difficult to see the numbers on it, but I might try later.
-Mike


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

I've looked into this a bit as well... The single horn on my '05 CC SE 4x4 is mounted directly behind the front grille and is a Fiamm AM80S. This is their OE high-note horn. I am considering adding the low-tone as well which is the AM80. http://www.fiammamerica.com/Product.asp?ProductID=153


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

FastCrewCab,

Let us know how it turns out if you do this. I am still interested in the '06 horn set up as well. It may be a direct bolt up to our '05's and only have to put a jumper
wire to the second horn.

OkieScot





FastCrewCab said:


> I've looked into this a bit as well... The single horn on my '05 CC SE 4x4 is mounted directly behind the front grille and is a Fiamm AM80S. This is their OE high-note horn. I am considering adding the low-tone as well which is the AM80. http://www.fiammamerica.com/Product.asp?ProductID=153


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Argo73,

Where do your horns mount? I looked at your picture and then looked at my horns and it does not look like they mount in the same place.

Mine is between the radiator and the grill on the driver's side. It is mounted off the upright brace for the hood latch.

Your picture looks more like it might be behind the radi-
ator. That could be a problem to have to overcome as far
as the room is concerned.

OkieScot





Argo73 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> This is a shot looking straight down at the horns. The one on the left has a grill cover on it while the right side one doesn't. It's difficult to see the numbers on it, but I might try later.
> -Mike


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

At the top is the air intake (u can just start to see it in the upper right hand corner) and directly behind the horns is where the driver's side headlamp is; they're not between the rad. and grill. I'll see about getting a farther out pic tomorrow. Funny Nissan didn't mention these changes from the '05.


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

I added an el cheapo low tone horn from Checker Auto & it definitely adds some bark. The big test will be tomorrow when I'm driving thru a short tunnel - lower the window & blow the horn. If it ends up sounding too crappy, I'll look into the Fiamm #AMM80 low tone.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Argo73,

Thank you for the clarification. I thought from the look that it was in that area. I wonder why they moved them away from the grill. I hope they are louder than the '05's or they made matters worse by moving them away from the grill area.

OkieScot




Argo73 said:


> At the top is the air intake (u can just start to see it in the upper right hand corner) and directly behind the horns is where the driver's side headlamp is; they're not between the rad. and grill. I'll see about getting a farther out pic tomorrow. Funny Nissan didn't mention these changes from the '05.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

I had the same problem with my 96 KC. Other drivers in well-insulated cars couldn't even hear my horn at highway speeds. I went to the auto parts store and bought one of those air-horn deals, where you have to install a compressor and splice into the existing horn line. Works great, except it's kinda high-pitched.


----------



## Mil132 (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.reallyloudairhorns.com/product.html


http://www.hornblasters.com/ The Conductor pwns!


http://media.hornblasters.com/vid-main2/ver3a1000k.wmv


----------



## Nitemare (Dec 28, 2005)

*Wimpy Horn Solution*

This was my answer to the less than impressive horn on my '05 . . . 

Hella Supertone Horn Kit

Diaphragm horns vibrate the diaphragm to make a more brash sound. Most Original Equipment horns are this type. Because of their smaller size, they are easier to mount.

The Supertone Horn Kit includes 2 Disc-type Horns, a relay, and mounting hardware. Best for Freeway use as pattern is narrow and projected forward. 

Specifications

Construction - Galvanized Metal Body

Low Tone - 300 Hz 
High Tone - 500 Hz 

Maximum Power Requirements - 72 Watts
Sound Level at 6' - 118 dB

Available at 
AutoBarn


----------



## Jayel2k (Jan 6, 2006)

*Wimpy horn remedy*



Immolator said:


> I was driving down the road the other day and someone pulled out in front of me. It was the first time I've had to lay on my horn since I've got the truck. I was a little disappointed with the sound. It sounds a bit wimpy for a truck. Did this horn come from the Sentra? Does a Titan sound any more "manly"? I might have to replace it. Has anyone replaced theirs?


The horn on my 2000 desert runner was quite weak, I went to the auto parts store and bought a pair (1 hi tone, 1 low tone) of LOUD horns, 127 db made by Fiamm. They look like regular horns, but when I hit the button, people HEAR it!! Know whut I mean?

I think they are available @ most stores, I found mine @ PepBoys.


_Just my $.02_


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Jayel2k said:


> The horn on my 2000 desert runner was quite weak, I went to the auto parts store and bought a pair (1 hi tone, 1 low tone) of LOUD horns, 127 db made by Fiamm. They look like regular horns, but when I hit the button, people HEAR it!! Know whut I mean?
> 
> I think they are available @ most stores, I found mine @ PepBoys.
> 
> ...


I've seen those ($30 for the pair) at a local autoparts (Advance Auto). Any problems hooking them up. The current single horn is mounted on the driver's side of the center support for the grill. It looks like a second horn could be added to the passenger side of that support without any problems.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

So I have the same issue with my 2005, a wimpy horn. After buying one at a local parts store and repalcing it (i bought one with supposdly the highest sound) it sound the same just a higher tone. Its the exact same horn actually, I just though it would be louder.

Can I hook both of these up at the same same time, maybe 2 horns are better than one. 

I just want my horn to sound like the ones in domestic vehicles. My ford car has a super loud horn, and my old minivan had a loud one to.

Maybe imports dont think we need loud horns


----------

